# Teufel Motiv 6 oder Theater Hybrid 3??



## > Devil-X < (10. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

Ich hab gard n kleines problem: Das bildschöne Motiv 6 kostet zur Zeit 650 €.
Im rahmen des WSV s bei teufel ham die die preise gesenkt. So kostet das erwähnte Hybrid 3 statt 899 € nur noch 699 €.

Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit einem der beiden systeme??


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich würde das Theater 3 Hybrid nehmen. Hat mehr Volumen als das Motiv. Teilwiese sind auch bessere Bauteile verbaut.


----------



## Cleenz (10. Februar 2009)

Ich habe selber das Motiv 6. Ich kann dazu nur sagen: Es ist der Hammer. Nicht umsonst ist es bei Area DVD Referenz geworden. Richtig geiles Teil. Das Hybrid 3 ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlecht. Ich habe es allerdings noch nie gehört. Womit ich mich halt nur nicht anfreunden kann ist die Hybrid Bauweise. Das ist aber Geschmackssache. Dafür hat das Hybrid 3 natürlich mehr Volumen.
Ich würde (habe) das Motiv 6 nehmen (genommen), da es einen unglaublichen Klang hat und zudem noch einfach spitzenmäßig aussieht. Das fehlende Volumen bemerkt man kaum. Musst du halt nur richtig einstellen. Ich würde mich immer wieder für das Motiv 6 entscheiden und bereue nix.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Februar 2009)

hört sich doch gut an  Hab ja auch erst n neuen hd- tv. Das set würde perfekt mit dem Philips fernseher harmonieren, weil des fast genauso aussieht


----------



## Cleenz (10. Februar 2009)

Ja, das harmoniert mit Sicherheit sehr gut.
Worauf du dich halt einstellen musst ist das diese Klavierlack Oberfläche ein echter Staubfänger ist. Hab mir jetzt extra dafür einen Swiver Staubmagneten geholt 
Also mit dem Motiv 6 machst du auf jeden Fall nix falsch und für den Preis ist es echt ein unglaubliches Schnäppchen.

PS: Ich hoffe du wohnst in keinem Mietshaus. Der Sub kann ordentlich reinhauen!


----------



## Overlocked (10. Februar 2009)

Alleine schon wegen der Optik würde ich das Hybrid 3 nehmen. Es klingt einfach "voluminöser". Nehme an, das hast du dann eine größere Freude.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Februar 2009)

Was für ein Verstärker hast du?


----------



## 1821984 (10. Februar 2009)

Die Hybridtechnik ist klar oder. Ich würde das nur nehmen, wenn ich es auch verwenden könnte. Ansonsten das andere.
Hab gehört, dass die Subs mit eingebauten Reciever manchmal dröhnen und dass nicht zu leise.
Kann da einer was zu sagen (schreiben)?


----------



## Cleenz (11. Februar 2009)

Nein, tun sie nicht! Warum sollten sie dröhnen? Wenn sie richtig eingestellt sind...


----------



## Overlocked (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn du sie gut entkoppelst, dann dröhnt da nichts.


----------



## Mad (11. Februar 2009)

Mit welchem Verstärker willst Du das Ganze dann betreiben??? (Frage wurde schon gestellt...)


----------



## 1821984 (11. Februar 2009)

mit dem Dröhnen mein ich das Netzteil im Sub, welches wegen einer fehlerhaften Montage in einigen Modellen Dröhnen, Fippen soll und aus mehreren Metern entfernung noch wahrnehmbar sein soll.


----------



## Overlocked (11. Februar 2009)

Bei guten Boxen hört man nichts, nur bei so billigem Zeugs aus China Bei Teufel sollte das nicht der Fall sein.

Zum dritten Mal: Welchen Receiver/Verstärker willst/verwendest du?


----------



## Cleenz (11. Februar 2009)

Das Problem habe ich bei meinem Motiv 6 nicht. Bis auf ein Klicken beim Einschalten ist nix zu hören, außer natürlich einem brachialen Bass!


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (11. Februar 2009)

Also für mich gibts da nur eine Frage:

Stylefaktor oder Klang

Rein vom Volumen her würde ich das Theater 3 definitiv bevorzugen.


----------



## bobby (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Teufel Hybrid 4 und Onkyo-TX- SR 606----- Sat Topfield---Blue Ray DMP- BD30  (plasma panasonic 46 pz85e)
alles über Hdmi angeschlossen.Also die  Teufel gehen wirklich sehr gut 

Teufel Hybrid 3 gehen fast genauso gut, haben anstatt  2 x 25cm Bass ne 2x20cm Bass

*nehm Teufel Theater Hybrid 3*


----------



## Cleenz (11. Februar 2009)

Scheinbar interessiert Devil96 sich nicht mehr wirklich für das Thema. Auf die Frage nach dem Verstärker kam ja noch immer nix. In dem Alter hätte ich mir so eine Anlage aber auch noch nicht leisten können


----------



## bobby (11. Februar 2009)

Ich werde  doch wohl ihm, mit meiner äußerungen nicht überfordert haben  (einen verstärker zu haben wäre schon wichtig)


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Februar 2009)

Sorry , hab leider mit meiner ausbildungskacke zu tun gehabt 
 konnte euch deshalb net antworten, ich hoffe ihr seid jetz net glei sauer 

Also ich hab einen von Universum ( schlecht - ich weiß)
Das Ding wird in spätestens nen halben Jahr ersetzt, vorzugsweise durch einen Denon avr 1909.
Will erst den führerschein machen, danach dann den AV-Receiver .

Mich interresiert das thema schon, aber wie gesagt - viel zu tun


----------



## Overlocked (11. Februar 2009)

Entweder den oder den TX- SR605 von Onkyo.


----------



## Cleenz (12. Februar 2009)

Mit dem Denon liegst du auf jeden Fall schonmal nicht schlecht! Hatte auch vorher einen Denon, bin jetzt auf einen Harman/Kardon umgestiegen. Mir gefällt der Klang besser!


----------



## bobby (12. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen für Dolby-Sou- Filme sind Onkyo und Yamaha die bessere wahl,für Musik klar
Harman/Kardon und Denon.
Es kommt darauf an, auf was man mehr wert legt


----------



## Overlocked (12. Februar 2009)

Unterstützen tuen sie sie alle, das ist alles Geschmackssache...


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2009)

Genau. Desshalb empfehle ich auxch hier: Probehören!

Denn auch Onkyo würde was taugen für Musik (zB der 876 und der 906 )


----------



## Cleenz (12. Februar 2009)

Naja, der Laie hört da jetzt auch nicht unbedingt einen Unterschied! War vor kurzem einen neuen Receiver kaufen mit meiner Freundin. Nach einer Stunde Probehören meinte sie dann ich soll jetzt irgendeinen nehmen, die klingen doch eh alle gleich.
Trotzdem, es stimmt schon, Probehören ist keine schlechte Sache! Jetzt eine Empfehlung auszusprechen wäre fehl am Platz. Receiver empfehlen ist auch eine stark emotionale Sache (bei mir zumindest  )


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Februar 2009)

wenn ein receiver dann eben denon oder onkyo. Is halt bloß die frage, welche preisklasse die bessere wahl ist?? ( also für das motiv 6)
So 400 - 600 € wären doch angemessen, oder?


----------



## Overlocked (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, also nimmst du jetzt doch das Motiv 6?


----------



## Mad (12. Februar 2009)

Entscheide dich lieber erst für die Lautsprecher. Dann kannst immer noch einen Receiver wählen... Ich selber besitze einen Onkyo 706 und kann den nur empfehlen. Mir fehlten allerdings hörproben zu anderen Receivern!!!

@cleenz
Ich bin auch grad Lautsprecher aussuchen. (Leider) mit Freundin... Die sucht lieber nach aussehen als nach Klang. Am liebsten sind ihr die kleinen Brüllwürfel. Hab also "fast" das selbe Problem wie Du...


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich denk ich nehm das Motiv 6. Das hab ich einer guten freundin gezeigt und die meinte ganz unverfroren: geil! 
wenn das sys in deinem rahmen liegt kannstes ja deiner freundin ziegen


----------



## Overlocked (12. Februar 2009)

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich es hässlich finde, auch vom tonlichen...


----------



## Cleenz (13. Februar 2009)

@ overclocked:

Was??? Ich bin schockiert. Das sieht sooo geil aus! Jeder der bei mir reinkommt und es sieht findet es auch immer Hammer und denkt ich hätte ein Vermögen dafür ausgegeben! Tonlich ist es auch ein absoluter Knaller! Hab noch nie in dem Preissegment was besseres gehört! Nicht umsonst ist es bei AreaDVD Referenz geworden!


----------



## bobby (13. Februar 2009)

Ist Geschmacksache, mir haben die Teufel Theater Hybrid auch am besten gefallen .Sorry


----------



## Cleenz (13. Februar 2009)

Ist doch kein Problem  Mir gefällt es ja auch, aber nichtsdestotrotz sieht das Motiv 6 super aus. Hab leider das Hybrid noch nie gehört! Würde mich ja mal interessieren!


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (13. Februar 2009)

Cleenz schrieb:


> @ overclocked:
> Hab noch nie in dem Preissegment was besseres gehört! Nicht umsonst ist es bei AreaDVD Referenz geworden!



Was nun aber nicht heißt, dass es da nichts besseres gibt.
Ich bin auch ziemlich überzeugt, dass es klasse klingt, jedoch gibts da sicherlich noch bessere Alternativen.
Hier ist der Stylefaktor halt sehr hoch.
Man muss halt wissen, was einem wichtiger ist.

Wenn ich mir das Volumen der Hybrid anschaue, verbunden mit meinen jetzigen Hörerfahrungen was Standboxen angeht, tendiere ich sehr stark dazu, dass Hybrid klar zu bevorzugen.

Wobei ich NIE wieder ein "relativ günstiges" Komplettset kaufen würde.

Das nächste Set was ich anstrebe, wird auf jedenfall mit 2 Standboxen beginnen und dann ausgebaut, dafür ist mir die Musikwiedergabe einfach viel zu wichtig.
Surroundsound ist zwar total genial bei Filmen und Spielen, aber (jedenfalls ich) habe zu 90% Musik auf den Boxen laufen.

Mfg


----------



## Overlocked (13. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällt es einfach nicht, der Subwoofer macht so einen "winzigen" Eindruck und passt irgendwie nicht zum Rest.


----------



## Cleenz (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab es ja auch hauptsächlich wegen des Stylefaktors gekauft und wiel es obendrauf noch gut klingen sollte. Klar würde ich prinzipiell auch schöne Standboxen mit ordentlich Volumen bevorzugen. Allerdings hätte das optisch nicht in mein Wohnzimmer gepasst!

Der Subwoofer sieht viel kleiner aus auf den Bildern als er in Wirklichkeit ist. Ich war total schockiert als ich ihn dann ausgepackt habe. Ist schon relativ groß!


----------



## Overlocked (13. Februar 2009)

Aber allein die Form... Naja, Ansichtssache. Ich finde das Theater LT7 super, andere nicht...


----------



## Cleenz (14. Februar 2009)

Finde ich auch, aber der Preis....


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Februar 2009)

@ cleenz

Kann man die Rearlaustprecher (ohne fuß) auf einen normalen tisch stellen, oder fallen die um?? weil sonst muss ich die dinger an de wand klatschen, per mikrolock...


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Februar 2009)

@ cleenz
Hats du grad keine zeit mehr?? ^^ wär nett wenn du mir die frage beantworten könntest....


----------



## uuodan (15. Februar 2009)

Wer sich solche Lautsprecher kauft, der sollte schon etwas Ahnung von Akustik haben und die einzelnen Lautsprecher auch entsprechend aufstellen... -.-


----------



## Overlocked (15. Februar 2009)

Die Rearspeaker sind doch auch mit Fuß Sind die selben wie vorne.


----------



## Cleenz (15. Februar 2009)

Du kannst sowohl die Lautsprecher mit Fuß als auch ohne kaufen. Die ohne Fuß muss man an die Wand hängen, da außen rum ein Ring aus Glas ist der zu dünn ist um die Box darauf zu stellen. Die Boxen haben aber schon Löcher zum aufhängen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Februar 2009)

@ cleenz

Danke für die antwort. hab das motiv 6 heute bestellt xD freu mich schon rieeeeeesig drauf 

@uuodan

Aufstellen is eine sache, mir gings aber ob die ständer für den tisch haben, net wo ich die hinstell. Lesen hilft.


@Community

Danke für eure antworten!!!


----------



## Overlocked (16. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber welchen Receiver nimmst du nochmal?


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Februar 2009)

Universum.... irgendwas  Is halt ne quelle (omg) eigene marke, reicht aber für das 3´/4 Jahr aus. Dann gibts wie gesagt was ordentliches


----------



## exa (16. Februar 2009)

mal ganz unverschämt ne zwischenfrage: was haltet ihr von den aktiven systemen von teufel, schließlich sind diese verstärker genau auf das system abgestimmt...


----------



## Overlocked (17. Februar 2009)

Ganz gut. Das beste ist zur Zeit das Columa 700 R.


----------



## Cleenz (17. Februar 2009)

Vollaktive kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Der Klang ist wirklich erstaunlich gut und lässt kaum einen hochpreisigen Receiver vermissen. Damit liegst du nicht falsch. Ich hatte damals auch überlegt ein vollaktives System zu kaufen, allerdings habe ich das dann nicht gemacht weil du mittlerweile sehr gute Harman/Kardon Geräte der etwas älteren Klasse für sehr wenig Geld bekommst und die einfach nur super klingen wie ich finde.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Februar 2009)

Ich kann nur von meine CEMPE reden und das ist für, das gesamte System, 289€ wirklich sehr gut. Man braucht zwar ziemlich lange für eine optimale Abstimmung, aber dann hast klanglich ein Volumen


----------

